# Need education and clarification about "streaming devices, Netfix



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hello - I am writing because I have NO idea what to do about getting a device to stream on my TV.

TBH, I don't even know what I don't know, and I don't know anything.

I have DirecTV and and LG tv more than 8 years old. I want Netflix but can't get it with DTV, and I have read that DTVNow is an option.

But, I don't want to have an option to stream on my laptop or an iPad, or anything BUT my TV! I want to watch British dramas, not British TV.

My WiFi is supposed to be 5 mb but speed tests just give me 3.6 something. We just asked our ISP to up it to 5 because I read you need at least that to stream so I understand.

Why can't I get these special channels to watch on my TV? Popcorn, and others?
Why do I need a device like a BluRay or a Roku? What am I trying to do?
Why can't the channels come thru the TV, *that don't have to rely on Wifi, you know like AMC or CBS?*
Do I need something special from DTV?
Is my TV a dud?

Anyone who can figure out what I am asking is a genius. I am not kidding. Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, you already have DirecTV, so DTVNow is not an option. DTVNow is the streaming version of DirecTV. It allows users to stream regular TV (ie: everything you already on your TV) to devices other than their TV.

What "special channels" are your referring to? DirecTV already carries most all of the channels available in the US.

You need a device (Roku, Blu-Ray, Firestick, etc.) to access (ie: login) and use a streaming service such as Netflix or Roku. These services are not "channels", they are streaming service providers.

They aren't channel and aren't broadcast. They are internet streaming services. You need the internet (with enough bandwidth to support the stream type) and a device to access the service. You don't necessarily need "wifi", ethernet (ie: connection by cable) is preferred, but either will work. You do however need internet access which is what I believe you are actually referring to by "wifi".

DTV has nothing to do with any streaming services such as Netflix. They are different technologies and are not related aside from the fact that both may be viewed on the TV (but a TV is not required).

TV support of streaming apps vary. Based on your TV's age, that would be during the period when there were "standard" TV's and "Smart" TV's. Smart TV's were more expensive and most skipped on that option. In any case, while a Smart TV is nice because you have everything in one "box", a standalone device is often the better option as they typically receive better support.

At the end of the day, you need to know what you are trying to achieve. If you know that whatever you are trying to watch is provided by Netflix, then you simply need a device which supports Netflix. I have used and would recommend Roku, but there are other options.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Dear Jim- I really think you understood me! I thank you very sincerely for your answer.
I understand your answer to my convoluted question. You are so right about DTVNow. I do not need these as I don't want to stream the channels I have on any other device. I didn't know what this was and you clarified that question.

I get now, that I don't want channels, but "streaming services" and Netflix is one of these. Jim can you look at this page, and tell me what I need? I don't want to watch LIVE British TV, but I want the ability to watch British drama and mystery _series_.https://thebritishtvplace.com/where-to-watch-british-tv-in-the-us/.

Regarding the Roku and ethernet, how do I go about getting the ethernet? I think my TV also needs a special box from DirecTV because when I try to hook up to the internet, say to search for movies, it asks me if I have some connection. 
Would getting a tech from "Best Buy" be a good idea?

Thank you yet again for taking the time to help me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry for the late response, but I haven't been online for awhile.

Which service you get appears to largely depend on which show(s) that you are wanting to watch. And then simply choose the option which carries that show. I don't know of a single source for all of the shows. As you have DirecTV, you likely already have BBC America and PBS, which likely carry all of the shows which you are wanting to see. Sorry that I can't be more specific.

As for a Roku (or similar hardware), they are fairly straight forward standalone units. For best results, you will want an HD TV with uses HDMI inputs. Older models had other connection options, but all of the newer units that I've seen only use HDMI. The second consideration is network connectivity. As I noted above, ethernet (or network cable) is the preferred connection method, but most units also have wifi options. Assuming you have a good signal to the room with the TV, using wifi is often the easiest connection type. Otherwise, you will need to run an ethernet cable from the modem/router to the TV.

Lastly, your internet connection speed could be a factor in your streaming enjoyment. Here is the recommendations from the Netflix Help page:
Internet Connection Speed Recommendations
Below are the internet download speed recommendations per stream for playing TV shows and movies through Netflix.

0.5 Megabits per second - Required broadband connection speed

1.5 Megabits per second - Recommended broadband connection speed

3.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for SD quality

5.0 Megabits per second - Recommended for HD quality

25 Megabits per second - Recommended for Ultra HD quality


----------

